
Container runtime from scratch in C, for educational purposes - janoszen
https://github.com/janoszen/demo-container-runtime
======
bleke
From my perspective, most difficult part about containers is setting mount
point and creating minimal root tree in which container tools like docker or
lxc shines, of course when you need small specific container for your service
it is nice to have working code on the hand.

